# 01 maxima problems



## drane (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey how you doing im new on the forum and currently i been driving my girlfriends car and i just have a couple questions.... 

The car is running real poor it has no power and when driving it feels like it could stall any minute.. im pretty sure it needs a new mass air flow sensor, but will this solve all of the powerless problems?

Also the front end is really rotted away, the bottom of the radiator support, if that rots away completely, will anything bad happen while driving like anything fall out of car and cause an accident or something? She drives with our newborn son a lot and we cant afford to buy a new car and mine will be down for a while so i just dont want anything to happen 


I do have more questions but dont have time right now but thanks in advance


----------

